# Chicken Giblet Dog Food



## Rowena (Feb 7, 2008)

I have an abundance of chicken giblets, necks, hearts etc. all from processing chicken and most customers do not want them. I have always fed them to my dogs as treats, but never as a mainstay of their diet. I would like to do this or at least make it 50% of their diet. Our dog food bill is going through the roof and this would be an answer to a pray. Any sources that I can go to or information you can provide would be appreciated.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

I feed raw and the normal reccomended % is no more than 10% organs since they are so rich.

Have you tried freezing it and selling it on Craigs list? There are lots of raw feeders out there always looking for good sources.

You can also feed the leftovers and raw carcass' from your chicken processing to the dogs to help battle processed kibble costs.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

The necks would be "raw meaty bones". The hearts would be muscle meat. The liver and lungs would be organ meat. If you also offered the option of cutting up the chicken you could keep the back for yourself (breast without back bone, legs without backbone). If you could do this you might be able to feed your dogs almost solely on these leftovers. I would also give them beef bones (soup bones or steak bones dependent on how big your dogs are) for variety, as well as the occasional fish.

Don't mix 50/50 with kibble. The stomach needs to produce different juices to digest these.


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

if your processing chickens, or any other livestock the dogs can eat the scraps/guts/etc. lots of RAW fed dogs are out there, they have less gas, cost less to keep, have better teath and gums, coats do better, their droppings decompose FAST, 

if you still feed kibble though DONT feed it togather they digest differint than raw meat and bone and can cause stomach upset,


----------



## HorseFeatherz (Feb 16, 2008)

Rowena I hope you do not mind me butting in on your post. I have a couple questions - cause I am also processing lots of chickens/ducks and am thinking about a change to raw.

Heads - whole - are they "raw meaty bones"? What about legs? Would gizzards be muscle meat?

How do I figure the correct amount - poundage? - of each of what is feed? Is it based on your dogs weight? (We have a heeler, border, and two Mastiffs - fila and corso)

If I do feed kibble also (Diamond Extreme Athlete)- how far apart do you recommend the meals be? Can I feed raw one day and kibble the next - or?

Thank you all so much


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

I'd like to hear some answers too, when to alternate kibble & raw, the lb rate to dog weight etc.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I believe heads fall under meaty bones. Legs are meaty bones. They have a bit too much meat on them, but if you have a very active dog I don't think this is a problem. My dogs won't eat the gizzards, I'm not sure how it is categorized.

How much to feed is roughly based on the dog's weight, or what weight you'd like him to be. However, you can't do an exact food to poundage because ex large dogs will eat less per pound than a small dog. You could start by looking at the feet. The size of four paws equals one meal. Feed twice a day. Add the organ meat to that at least twice a week as a bonus. If the dog is loosing weight and he shouldn't be, feed more. If he's gaining weight and he shouldn't be, feed less.

I used to feed my border collie three small chicken legs (drumstick and thigh) or a back three times a day. When he turned five I changed to twice a day. He's almost nine and I've gone to feeding him the thigh in the morning and the drumstick at night.

I would not switch back and forth between kibble and raw. Some people do, but it can be hard on the digestive system. If you are a careful shopper you should be able to feed raw for the price of mid range kibble. Since you have at least part of your own supply, it should be relatively cheap for you.


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

my English Mastiff would get three leg quarters a day, plus some beef heart, maybe some toung and liver depending on what was available at the time once or twice a week, he also got some rabbit from time to time,


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

I feed my collies once a day. My boys get 3 quarters in the winter, 2 in summer. Bitches get 1 and a half to 2 quarters winter and 1 quarter or less in the summer (depends on age and activity level0. Yes, you can feed raw for about the price of kibble or less. Do not switch back and forth. Choose one or the other. If your not going to switch, then cook the parts, take out the bones and feed. It takes time for the coating left in the gut from the grains to wear off and for the stomach enzymes to adjust and the kibble and raw digest at different rates. Dogs new to raw will go through a detox. Switching back and forth will be of no benefit as detoxification will never occur and will more than likely cause digestive upsets.
BTW my dogs love gizzards and chicken heads- but gizzards stink to high heaven and I can't stand the heads looking back at me, so I still have a bag of both in the freezer LOL. I do not feed feet as I see no nutritional value in them.


----------



## simplepeace (Oct 29, 2005)

I would recommend 100% raw as well, that said I would rather people feed _some_ raw than _none_ at all. I believe the benefits are that great. 

Once most people try feeding raw the tend to want to get rid of kibble. Especially after doing the research and finding how much easier (and sometimes even cheaper it is) than kibble. Sometimes, just noting the difference in their poop and the smell difference that is a kicker to switch over.
Dogs can survive on Ol' Roy and scraps (maybe not well - but... Mixing it up and not following the "rules" of feeding raw could work just fine for some dogs - not all of course. Some will have issues with half kibble fed and half raw. I still think it is worth a try if that is what it takes to get started.
My daughter feeds her dogs homecooked in the morning, and raw in the evening. She has been doing this for 2 years without digestive upsets - unless they got into cat kibble). 2 of her dogs had sensitive stomachs on kibble, but they have no issues now. 3 of the dogs are seniors, and all 5 dogs are in excellent shape - better now that on kibble.

Just my opinion here of course, everyone has one!  When you start looking at feeding something other than kibble it is NOT simple (until you have a basic knowledge of dog nutrition). If you want to do it correctly - do some research first. It really will make you less anxious about it. It really IS simple, once you get the basics. I am sure there are websites too, but I don't have links anymore- computer crash. I will try to look up some of the basic ones if you want. There are rawfeeding factions now, and so you will get LOTS of opposing views. Read as much as you can and take what works for you and the dogs. 

If nothing else, read this book (I don't know the author ) but it is my # 1 favorite.
It is less than $10 on amazon. I would recommend getting it for your basics - it is written for simplicity, and it is funny too. 
http://www.amazon.com/Raw-Dog-Food-...tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1282564858&sr=8-1

For Rowena CA has a co-op for rawfeeding SOCALBARF I believe it is still called. You can get raw in bulk for cheap (I used to live there and belonged for years). Also, Vallarta's is great source for cheaper raw.
Hope this helps?
K


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks for all the great info! It's going to take time to research it's not something to just throw out there & expect them to really thrive if they're used to kibble.
They do get placenta after the doe is finished with it but it's mainly a "treat".


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

My 15 ish lb Bostons eat approx 3/4 cup per day.

I never measured how much my Dobermans eat, but they will wolf down a pretty large pile of meat including whole chicken carcasses.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

I feed my dog raw. Have ever since I had her. I also keep a bowl of dog food for the times I am not able to make it home. There is a bowl of Taste of the Wild setting near her water bowl. She may eat some once or twice a week. Never seemed to make any difference in her.


----------



## asti (May 18, 2010)

Goat Servant said:


> Thanks for all the great info! It's going to take time to research it's not something to just throw out there & expect them to really thrive if they're used to kibble.
> They do get placenta after the doe is finished with it but it's mainly a "treat".


I respectfully disagree on the thriving part .... 
consider eating mcdonald's as a sole diet compared to subway


----------



## HorseFeatherz (Feb 16, 2008)

Thank you all for the answers and great information plus the book recommendation. 

Knowing what others feed or have fed really gives me a great starting point &#8211; for portion sizes.


----------



## Rowena (Feb 7, 2008)

I stll cooked up most of it today; funny the raw thing is bothering me, but it really should not two out of three of the dogs swallow rabbits and squirrels on the property "WHOLE" on a regular basis!! I will do some more research; in the meantime so far so good; they are heaven!! They think they won a special award or something!! Need to research; plenty of chicken parts and the "meat guy" will be thrilled that I am taking the heads!! Now, I need to find out how many of the extra carrots I can add in


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Rowena said:


> I stll cooked up most of it today; funny the raw thing is bothering me, but it really should not two out of three of the dogs swallow rabbits and squirrels on the property "WHOLE" on a regular basis!! I will do some more research; in the meantime so far so good; they are heaven!! They think they won a special award or something!! Need to research; plenty of chicken parts and the "meat guy" will be thrilled that I am taking the heads!! Now, I need to find out how many of the extra carrots I can add in


The raw thing always bothered me too. I make food for Shep and I cook the ground beef. It's worked out wonderfully for both of us!  :clap:


----------



## simplepeace (Oct 29, 2005)

If you cook it in a pressure cooker I hear that the bones will go to mush & that is the best & safest way to do it - and easiest so you don't have to pick out all the cooked bones! 
The below are not raw sites per se, but good nutrition info - and they are both raw advocates - just not my-way-or-the-highway. Both have their own sites and sell supplements now, and they both now have books. The second one has a group (or used to) online. 

Monica Segal's (K9kitchen) book. She combines some raw and some homecooked -she believes it depends on the dog! Great book, but more expensive. $22+ shipping
http://www.monicasegal.com/catalog/product.php?products_id=66

Lew Olsen has a new book out - on my list to buy next month. No nonsense information, and great products. http://www.b-naturals.com/

I highly respect them both, and have bought from both of them (highly recommend), I get their newsletters too, I just don't have time for the groups anymore.

If I have extra carrots, summer squash (I wouldn't do it with pumpkin since too much could cause loose stools) etc... I wash it and chop it up and put it in the freezer. I occasionally will cook up some veggies, and sometimes old fruit, and extra eggs. At the and I will add a can of fish and some raw organ meat, or whatever that does NOT have bone. My dogs love the special treat. Don't cook canned fish (Mackeral - sardines) in - add when cooled or the whole house will stink! 
I wouldn't do more than half veggies in one meal (probably less) and only a little bit of liver per meal until you know what your dog can handle. I consider gizzards & heart as muscle meat, kidney & liver as organ.

The raw co-op sold chicken legs and they were a big seller - I guess the dogs love them as a treat? Eww...  I still have somethigs that gag me. I have to throw tongues out of the bag straight onto the lawn.

I feed about 2% of body weight to my chi x dach (7 years) & 50 lb mutt (14 years old) because they are not super active). My 100 lb LGD gets more like 3-5% - he is 3 years old and I walk or run him a lot - otherwise he wouldn't need more than 3%.
Some days he gets a pound of beef and 2 leg quarters. Other days he gets 3 lbs of fish, or 1/2 lb meat and one leg quarter. It is never the same.
K


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

dogs dont need carrots, dogs are carnivores, the only reason grain and such is in kibble is to make it cheaper to produce and to supplement what they are not getting from NOT haveing actual meat, a raw meat diet if done properly does not need any "help" from non meat sources,


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

KSALguy said:


> dogs dont need carrots, dogs are carnivores, the only reason grain and such is in kibble is to make it cheaper to produce and to supplement what they are not getting from NOT haveing actual meat, a raw meat diet if done properly does not need any "help" from non meat sources,


I agree. Dogs have no dietary requirement for carbs of any kind.

The best thing to do is simply provide variety over time, just like the way you and I, and human babies are fed. Don't 'overthink it.' I have been feeding raw for over 10 years and have never had one issue...or vet bill for that matter, other than breeding or accident related things.


----------



## simplepeace (Oct 29, 2005)

Of course the don't "need" carbs or carrots, but it is not going to hurt them! 
And real whole food of any kind is a step up from kibble. There are people here who are asking about different _options_ and not about a 100% raw fed diet, they are asking because they want to know more. 
Sure, don't overthink it. But please do overreasearch it! I started researching diets 15+ years ago, and then when I heard about a raw diet it was a no brainer. But... by that time I was making dog food, and adding to the best kibble I could find already.
Everyone learns differently, and some people will just be turned off by the "only way" comments. Try to remember where you were by the time you switched to raw feeding, yah?
And I did have a very healthy sheltie live to be 18 most of his life on Purina Fit & Trim (almost exclusively), so yes "some" carnivorves can live on carbs well. I would never do it again! In fact ewww... But there are many stories like this to consider.
I just want to answer questions and help rather than say there is only one way. People sometimes give up in frustration over that. And it is NOT true in all cases, and some people CAN screw up a raw diet & they DO! 
K


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

Very good point SP. I remember when I fed homecooked and then started raw, I had schedules, weighed everything, weighed the dogs weekly and tracked it...my whole life was making sure I provided a balanced meal and that the dogs were keeping a good weight. Then I relaxed...and you know what? They did just as well  
The only real way to screw up a raw diet is to feed only meat (no bone or organs). As long as you feed a variety and include bone or bone meal- you have lots of wiggle room. The veggies are extras if you choose to feed them. I only feed them to the dogs that like them- as a treat. My one gal will do anything for a steamed green bean or tomatoe skin....others could not be bothered with them. Really cold winter nights I have been known to make up a batch of mashed taters/sweet taters and canned mackerel and a bit of liver and feed that warm. I prescribe to the KISS club....if its on clearance, I buy it and feed it. I only buy organ meat on clearance and it is easy to find on clearance at most stores. I have people give me old freezer meat and bones several times a year. If it is raw they will eat it, but not against feeding an occassional cooked meal either.
Variety is the key. If you feed a variety of meaty bones as your base and add in a bit of organ meat and whatever else you like- you won't go wrong. BTW variety over a monthly period...don't stress yourself out about having to have red meat x times a week or fish so many times...just try to make sure they get some over the course of a month.
Now I feed my cats raw too...that I grind and I do have a recipe for that as I grind enough for 3 weeks at a time. But dogs are simple...pick anything out of the freezer, thaw and toss


----------



## simplepeace (Oct 29, 2005)

Agreed Willowynd, that is nearly my story! My neighbors will call and say they are cleaning out their freezer, or just shot a deer, and I am there asap every time!  
I weighed and measured everything for a year when I started - including the dreaded veggie slop. Finally got rid of the last blender I wore out and gave away the grinder. Now I just sling hash on the front lawn 
You're right, KISS is perfect, and it is, and should be simple. However, feeding only meat isn't the only way to screw it up! I can't tell you how many people I knew who won't feed liver, or organ meat because it is grosse. It is the only time I throw a fit - lol Those people I try to talk back into feeding kibble! And they have either start adding or stopped feeding raw. I do share the secret of freezing the liver until it is like a soft popsicle - less grosse to cut.
I also knew 2 people who fed leg quarters and old fruit exclusively. And they all thought they were doing it very simply.... ack And they had giant breeds....
I too have rawfed cats and they get a mini version of the dogs meals. I raised them on raw though so they accept anything pretty much and they supplement in rodent 
All 3 of mine like green beans, and I have 2 that will pick their own blackberries and raspberries!


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

I started out the same way, SP. Reading all the books, portioning everything out, grinding veggie slop and freezing it - boy it was work, but back then all of the books said it must be done.

Nowadays raw food advocates are moving towards suggesting 100% meat diets.

I tend to be somewhere in the middle. While I no longer process veggies for them. We toss all of our healthy cooking scraps out in the yard and they chow down on everything. They even raid our veggie garden and pick ripe tomatoes, peppers and melons, however they usually just take a few bites out of them.

My guys also snack on grass and blackberries once in a while and I think if they were really meant to eat nothing but 100% meat and nothing else, they wouldnt be snacking on grass and other things here and there.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I never did the whole measuring everything. Give Your Dog A Bone suggests just tossing the RMB and adding whatever balance (organ meat, oatmeal,...) They need to chew the bones for jaw development, teeth cleaning, and general enjoyment. Works for me. I do still give leftover cooked vegetables, but I don't worry about it anymore.


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

100% meat diets are deficient. If you think about what a dog would get if he killed a rabbit and provide those things, you will do fine- but no bone and no organ meat will not be balanced. As far as fruits go- they don;t need them. Veggies, don't need them but won't hurt if a very small part of the diet. So much disagreement about if dogs eat the contents of the prey's stomach or just shakes it out....regardless of if they eat it or not- it is such a small part of the diet, it is not going to hurt if omitted. I think they would get more benefit from some green tripe from time to time myself. Do dogs snack on other things- yes- it tastes good. But they also chew branches and other objects too. I don't think that is a reason to include it in a diet on a regular basis. My one gal would eat tomatoe skins and green beans until she had the runs...that does not mean she should have them in that quantity or even as a regular part of her diet. As a side note, she also enjoys surfing for kitty cookies and duck poo  OK, let's face it- this gal never met anything she did not like....except for that time she picked up a chunk of hot pepper I dropped on the floor while making salsa.



Haven said:


> I started out the same way, SP. Reading all the books, portioning everything out, grinding veggie slop and freezing it - boy it was work, but back then all of the books said it must be done.
> 
> Nowadays raw food advocates are moving towards suggesting 100% meat diets.
> 
> ...


----------

